# Hawaiian Snow



## ifsixwasnin9 (Nov 28, 2012)

Big bud harvested after at least 13-14 weeks of flowering and no effect at all. Plant was about 5'2". Bigger body stone, barely any head stone. Waited for triches to change color and never did. Exact same thing goes for Acapulco Gold I harvested. I'm stumped...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 28, 2012)

looks tasty !:cool2:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 28, 2012)

What were you feeding them? To much N will delay/lengthen flower time.

I have had a couple of strains that were good looking with no kick but to have two at the same time, I would look into my feeding regiment


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Nov 28, 2012)

I was using commercial nutes then maybe 6-8 wks into flowering I got smart, flushed and went to Foxfarm Tiger Bloom and trichomes never changed color. Temps, humidity, etc. were perfect and all 3 of my plants produced zero high. 

Now I'm using Foxfarm from the start and hopefully come up with better results.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 29, 2012)

Where did you get your seeds?


----------



## jmansweed (Nov 29, 2012)

Bummer man....... pcD is on the money. Excessive N. can trigger a prolonged flower and diminished product sometimes. Hope the next grow is chronic.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2012)

I have not grown big bud, but it has a reputaion for not being very strong. How strange and terrible that happened. Were the tricomes clear or cloudy? That is a long *** time. Sorry that happend to you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2012)

I wasnt impressed with BigBud I grew..mine was from seeds.nl  was nice and big but no kick..just my thaughts...yours looks yummy


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Nov 30, 2012)

Triches were clear on all 3 plants for over 3 mths. (I was using Miracle Gro crap until 6th week flowering then Foxfarm TG). I'm using Foxfarm nutes this time. I was really bummed. And grow before that was crap. Always bought from Attitude Seed - most user friendly and organized, good prices. Get packages always in 7 days. Just bought OG Kush, Ice, Pure AK, White Widow all feminized seeds for maybe $52. Not bad.

You see the top is crooked? I broke top good during vegetation, taped it upwards and it still grew into a thick stem!


----------

